# Dudley pics...(haircut)



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, so the first are a couple of his coat before (was playing with his babble ball),
and then some after, 
have checked it loads of times and its definitely level but due to some of the colouring it looks like some bits are different levels on his side (like Willow's muzzle Donna!), am pleased with it as I did it completely with scissors, but now I think I may go over it with the longest comb attachment on the clippers before we go away next month.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He looks gorgeous before and after.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, Dudley looks fantastic Dawn
Well done !

Val


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great job Dawn .... Your venture is going to be a roaring success x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks adorable!! Great job I love his face and his cute smile


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He looks amazing (of course) you have done a wonderful job!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you (though I know of course you are biased!), think I may have to put him on a diet though, can't blame the coat so much now and he still looks a little chunky! although I guess he didn't so much when wet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely hunky  
Such a handsome chap. Lovely Dudley looks totally gorgeous and certainly not too short.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Thank you (though I know of course you are biased!), think I may have to put him on a diet though, can't blame the coat so much now and he still looks a little chunky! although I guess he didn't so much when wet.


I totally am you did an excellent job. Did it take long? It seems to take me forever to cut Jake. My next thing is I have to learn to (get up the nerve to) pluck his ear hair. Jake has _those ears._  I hate the thought of doing it. I already do so many mean things to him. He is going to hate me.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Dawn he looks lovely .. I prefer his coat a bit shorter


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I think you have done a wonderful job,well done.x x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Dudley you are such a hunk! He looks amazing Dawn, and his coat still looks quite straight. It's just long enough now, still got the shaggy cockapoo look. I would gladly take Tilly to your salon  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh isn't he handsome? What a great job Dawn! I would love Dudleys hair for myself! Hehe!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

he looks great.
I just can't imagine me being able to train Ringo well enough to stand still for that, let alone me being being able to actually do the cutting lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It did take a few hours! but that was start to finish including the bath, the longest part was brushing out and combing every inch of him before cutting, I was so tempted to think oh I'll do that bit tomorrow, but kept reminding myself that if he was a customers dog I couldn't do that so I carried on. Was probably about 45 mins to bath, about 1.45 to brush out and another 1 for cutting. He only stands still as he is on a grooming table and hasn't got much choice. think I will go over it in a couple of weeks (before our hols)with clippers with longest comb guard (that should show you what you could expect from another groomer if you say not too short), then try to keep it about the length it is now or a tiny bit longer when it grows again.
Oh and Donna, luckily Dudley doesn't have hairy ears, you can buy a powder that helps you grip it before pulling it out, but most dogs are fine with it anyway.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh i just want to cuddle him! He looks brill!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent job Dawn, still has a lovely shaggy look, so its still Dudley  You should be rightly proud of yourself. :whoo:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree you have really done a nice job..Dudely is such a handsome dude.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Dudley looks really great Dawn....very young and spritely 

He does look a real dude 

He'll have even more of a spring in his step now I'm sure 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> It did take a few hours! but that was start to finish including the bath, the longest part was brushing out and combing every inch of him before cutting, I was so tempted to think oh I'll do that bit tomorrow, but kept reminding myself that if he was a customers dog I couldn't do that so I carried on. Was probably about 45 mins to bath, about 1.45 to brush out and another 1 for cutting. He only stands still as he is on a grooming table and hasn't got much choice. think I will go over it in a couple of weeks (before our hols)with clippers with longest comb guard (that should show you what you could expect from another groomer if you say not too short), then try to keep it about the length it is now or a tiny bit longer when it grows again.
> Oh and Donna, luckily Dudley doesn't have hairy ears, you can buy a powder that helps you grip it before pulling it out, but most dogs are fine with it anyway.


Dawn I did it. I read a thread on here and I just did it. He did not fuss a bit. I could not believe all the hair that came out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dawn, he looks fab :twothumbs:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I absolutely ADORE Dudley!! Such a handsome chap, we are hoping our Dexter will look something like him when he's older (fingers crossed.) you did a fab job with his new 'do' its just the best length to me, long enough to still be teddy-bear-like.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with alialfie. Not too short and not too long. Fab job - I'd definately trust you with barney (haven't been able to pluck up the courage to take him to a groomer as I'm scared of what they'd do to him).


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful job Dawn. Dudley is stud-ley. Makes me realize how terrible I am as a groomer!


----------

